# 29fives on the outty 1k... Skeptical



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

So I'm running 28in silverbacks and has a buddy that wants to trade the backs for some 1st gen 29fives that still look pretty good, buttt don't really have too much extra cash for lift so idk really if they will fit or how good it will turn them, well I'm just kind of skeptical about it right now it will need a clutch kit on day but idk what's yur opion?! Thanks for any input


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

Well as far as the bike turning them no worries there that 1000 has gobs of power once u put the clutch springs in u wont really notice them as far as lift goes not sure most other bikes with laws only habe a 2" lift. If u already have clutch springs for the 28 backs they mightwork for the 29.5 laws.

What clutch springs r u running now?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

from what i have seen they will fit. some of the other canam guys will chime in i am sure.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry I should have explained a little more, it still has stock clutching no springs, I will need to get some springs and arms soon but thats what worries me of how it'll handle them on stock clutching!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been looking on eBay for some spring spacers but can't find any!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

i have 30" silverbacks on my can am and it turns them just fine. havent had a problem with it yet, but i would think any bigger than that then you will need some clutch work. and as for fitting the 30's fit on my bike with just a two in lift in the front and im sure it would fit them without it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My 800 rene handled my 29.5s just fine with just stock clutching, so i'm sure you'll be good on that outty till you have the coin for a real clutch. I've seen alot of guys just throw on a set of spring spacers in the shocks and run bigger tires.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

Are all the can am spring spacers the same found some for 25 bucks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Only way to find out....measure I.D. & O.D. of your springs, and one of us can measure ours and compare.

My rene xxc springs might be different, I know the length is.
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Home depot 1.5 or 2" PVC bushing (yes it's called a bushing) $1.80 spray paint it black. Goes at the bottom of your spring. Don't get anything other than the bushing...it's PVC and looks like an adapter. You have to grind out the lip on the middle a little. It's exactly 1 3/4" spacer, which is what everyone uses.

You'll fit the tires fine.

You'll turn them fine. I turn 29.5 OL2's perfectly fine, even in the PB!!!!


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah no worries. 29.5s will fit no problem. I trimmed my front footwell plastics and rubbing is gone. 
As far as clutching. You will have no problem turning them with stock clutching as well. 
I ran 29.5s since first week I had mine Stock clutching then put dalton kit in and now Qsc and stm. But these were just personal preference 
No worries though. Stock clutching will be fine and spacers on shocks prolly not needed Til shocks wear out lol. Like mine are now. 
Elkas will fix that though. Lol.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!!!!! Will have some pics uP soon!! What do u guys use to trim yur finders though the grinder mite b over kill that's what we used to use on the ole ranchers and big bears


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I use an air grinder, works best for me


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I use my dremel

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

Used a jig saw


----------

